# Discovery Gardens



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

There seems to be quite a few apartments available at the minute in this area, which appears to be convenient to where I will be working, Media Zone, and also for the Marina.

Anyone living there that can give honest opinions on what the area is like to live in?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

SBP said:


> There seems to be quite a few apartments available at the minute in this area, which appears to be convenient to where I will be working, Media Zone, and also for the Marina.
> 
> Anyone living there that can give honest opinions on what the area is like to live in?


Jynxgirl lives there I believe. She might have "nice" things to say about the place :boxing:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure there has been reference to this development quite recently. Do a search & I am sure you'll find much of the info you want.

In short, it's OK, but generally chosen due to it being relatively cheap and is not a first choice place to live.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I am sure there has been reference to this development quite recently. Do a search & I am sure you'll find much of the info you want.
> 
> In short, it's OK, but generally chosen due to it being relatively cheap and is not a first choice place to live.
> 
> -


Cheers


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Right scrap that then, no wonder they are cheap. And what is with the litter throwing?? Don't they have bins?
Very useful this forum!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Its cheap...  AND just going to get cheaper..


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Its cheap...  AND just going to get cheaper..


Not overly impressed then? Any of the swimming pools done yet?


----------



## sounds_of_arabia (Aug 3, 2009)

its normal, prices are affordable, things which i don't about DG:
1) being far from the city center 
2) the traffic during the rush hours 
3) no retail shops near by, so if by mistake u forget/need something you have to drive all the way to Ibn battota


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not so much... Don't ever expect a pool to be finished, EVER, in my opinion. 

On a positive note - The guy who was looking at subletting an apartment might want to look at these apartment. I dont think there is any type of oversight of them once they get your money!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Not so much... Don't ever expect a pool to be finished, EVER, in my opinion.
> 
> On a positive note - The guy who was looking at subletting an apartment might want to look at these apartment. I dont think there is any type of oversight of them once they get your money!


That was me too!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a **** hole - and then there's the local bar - jebel Ali Club - think people of walmart and you'll get the right idea...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> It's a **** hole - and then there's the local bar - jebel Ali Club - think people of walmart and you'll get the right idea...


Hmmm there seems to be a not so good place vibe! Scratch that area then.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, there you go... 

If someone is coming from a lower income, these may not be so bad. They are just cheap apartments. Built cheap, maintained cheap, and have no extras. Its the little things though besides the leaking ceiling, ballast to lights continuously shorting out and blowing up, multiple people living in one bedroom apartments (like 3 or 4 guys are living in one apartment their 'company' put them in) etc. 

I have no storage in my bathroom for anything. The a/c is electrical controller but even the nakheel worker doesnt know how to change it from being 16 C - it seems to be the cheapest you one that could ever have been bought. They told me to just turn it on and off when I want it cooler or to stop cooling.  The walls are pretty thin and the hallways is kept very cold. It is forever cold in my apartment. I would never think I would need a heater but it seems so. The counters in the kitchen and bathroom are super cheap and dont look polished or nice after just a little use. I havent figured out why they look quite worn ? I have one outlet in my kitchen. No outlets in my bathroom to use for anything electrical, except a man shaver thing that I assume that is all that will fit ?? So if you have an electric toothbrush or a kitty litter box, you have to run wires into the bathroom to use. There is one electrical outlet in the kitchen. Your have to have your microwave, use grills, blenders, etc, all in the small space in one area. No option but to run an electrical cord under the counter to add outlets on the other side. Hope I dont get into trouble for all the nail holes. Oh well. My bedroom does have two outlets in it, except one of them doesnt work. Nakheel worker doesnt know why it doesnt work and told me to use the other one...... Yep. 

But its cheap! And if I had to pay for it, well, most of us are here to save money. I dont know if I would go this cheap but if you dont make as much as just want to save money, its not terrible. I know alot of people have it ALOT worse.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Well, there you go...
> 
> If someone is coming from a lower income, these may not be so bad. They are just cheap apartments. Built cheap, maintained cheap, and have no extras. Its the little things though besides the leaking ceiling, ballast to lights continuously shorting out and blowing up, multiple people living in one bedroom apartments (like 3 or 4 guys are living in one apartment their 'company' put them in) etc.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Side note - I am not Walmart material  I didnt pick this place. I got off the plane, they handed me the keys to a focus and brought me to this wonderful apartment.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Side note - I am not Walmart material  I didnt pick this place. I got off the plane, they handed me the keys to a focus and brought me to this wonderful apartment.


At least you got a car too!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sure isnt my gti or dodge truck..  

I just have to keep in mind I have a house at home with a large yard and flower beds and garage and MOTORCYCLES  This is temporary. So, if you can do that, I guess discovery garden isnt the worst thing ever. If your thinking long term, dont make this home. I would think without that thought of home I would have pulled my hair out.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Sure isnt my gti or dodge truck..
> 
> I just have to keep in mind I have a house at home with a large yard and flower beds and garage and MOTORCYCLES  This is temporary. So, if you can do that, I guess discovery garden isnt the worst thing ever. If your thinking long term, dont make this home. I would think without that thought of home I would have pulled my hair out.


Fair point! You're up late isn't it about 3am in Dubai? What work do you do? Or you finally been out partying?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I work nights, 6pm to 6am, Wed-Sat. Hour and a half drive, and then stuff to get thru... so makes for long 16 hr work days

It is 3 am.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I work nights, 6pm to 6am, Wed-Sat. Hour and a half drive, and then stuff to get thru... so makes for long 16 hr work days
> 
> It is 3 am.


You not wrong! Rather you than me you at work now then? Obviously busy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I guess that is the a great thing about this job, its not difficult or busy what so ever! 

I can not wait thought to get to an aquatic biological field job and actually get to 'do' something that I went to school the last five years to do. Sure wish those jobs paid half as well as this boring job that needs hardly any education, just experience.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> At least you got a car too!


Bet you'd rather have something huge and throbbing between your legs - yes SBP I did mean a Harley!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Bet you'd rather have something huge and throbbing between your legs - yes SBP I did mean a Harley!


Thank god/allah for that! You been out partying too or you work nights also like Jynx?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I guess that is the a great thing about this job, its not difficult or busy what so ever!
> 
> I can not wait thought to get to an aquatic biological field job and actually get to 'do' something that I went to school the last five years to do. Sure wish those jobs paid half as well as this boring job that needs hardly any education, just experience.


Means to an end...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Actually have a Yamaha R6 and a track bike, CBR 900rr. I am going to pick up a cruiser type bike as my one purchase for myself this year... prob either a honda fury or a harley night rod special, that blacked out one with the orange  I am in love with it, just not the price tag.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Actually have a Yamaha R6 and a track bike, CBR 900rr. I am going to pick up a cruiser type bike as my one purchase for myself this year... prob either a honda fury or a harley night rod special, that blacked out one with the orange  I am in love with it, just not the price tag.


Leathers would be a tad warm??


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Honestly though, anything at this point that would be "something huge and throbbing between 'my' legs" would be welcomed.... :eyebrows: and I did mean any motorcycle


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Honestly though, anything at this point that would be "something huge and throbbing between 'my' legs" would be welcomed.... :eyebrows: and I did mean any motorcycle


Over to Mr Capp!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy doesnt have a motorcycle, or he would already be my best friend...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy doesnt have a motorcycle, or he would already be my best friend...


Andy's off to the Harley dealership on SZR first thing Saturday morning - i reckon i'd suit a fat boy!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Andy's off to the Harley dealership on SZR first thing Saturday morning - i reckon i'd suit a fat boy!


LOL no comment


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Andy's off to the Harley dealership on SZR first thing Saturday morning - i reckon i'd suit a fat boy!


You're mates pictures are amazing. Must have been a blast of a trip?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> You're mates pictures are amazing. Must have been a blast of a trip?


Yes they are, loved the penguins and the whale shots are amazing too. I am officially jealous!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My work blocks pictures  

Well, I will be sure to come show you how to ride your new bike.. I will be sure to bring it back by nightfall!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> My work blocks pictures
> 
> Well, I will be sure to come show you how to ride your new bike.. I will be sure to bring it back by nightfall!


Sounds like you'd be a rubbish teacher - just taking off on my new bike and leaving me stranded by the side of the road compete with my new leathers on too.

That's not too nice is it?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Sounds like you'd be a rubbish teacher - just taking off on my new bike and leaving me stranded by the side of the road compete with my new leathers on too.
> 
> That's not too nice is it?


But you could polish your helmet whilst waiting


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Sounds like you'd be a rubbish teacher - just taking off on my new bike and leaving me stranded by the side of the road compete with my new leathers on too.
> 
> That's not too nice is it?


Hey, you are now officially a "Beacon of Light" instead of just being nice. How proud you must be :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hum.. well it depends if your in chaps or not.. Maybe I would throw you on the back if you have a good bum


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I said I would be your best friend, not your teacher...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hum.. well it depends if your in chaps or not.. Maybe I would throw you on the back if you have a good bum


Oh i like this woman - giving me compliments and throwing me on the back!

Think i need a tissue!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

And buddy, there could be more of that.. much much more! If you have a bike  Even more if it was the Night Rod Special with the orange striping


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Oh i like this woman - giving me compliments and throwing me on the back!
> 
> Think i need a tissue!


urgh!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> And buddy, there could be more of that.. much much more! If you have a bike  Even more if it was the Night Rod Special with the orange striping


The Night Rod....ah so it's a length thing then? and dual pipes!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I like that aggressive lean and long look...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Apparently it needs a firm hand to ride it


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol.. Oh you are funny! I dont even want to go there with that one... so many ways to go too... But all prob not forum appropriate


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Lol.. Oh you are funny! I dont even want to go there with that one... so many ways to go too... But all prob not forum appropriate


NO! Elphaba would ban us what with Mr Capp and his tissues  or does he have a cold?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am not too sure if its a cold.. or if its that I said that I am running off with his bike, or running off without him with the bike, or if its because I said I would take him with a nice bum in chaps and he was a bit excited about that.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah that will be it, he was crying cos you nicked his new bike......schooldays all over again


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh no, I wouldnt nick that bike.. I am in LOVE with that bike...


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyway back to post!! Where is a good reasonable cost place to live?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And the owner J!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> And the owner J!


Smooth!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Reasonable place to live? depends on how much you want to spend, but bear in mind there is a predicted 10% slump in dubai property prices and some 93% of all ex-pat owned apartments are in negative equity at the moment (those that are mortgaged obviously).


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well more like, what is your price range.. then you will have to find what is reasonable within that price range.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Up to AED8,000 per month. It is more to do with decent areas that have stuff to do at night. Would prefer to spend my money on going out and doing things rather than waste it on rent


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Up to AED8,000 per month. It is more to do with decent areas that have stuff to do at night. Would prefer to spend my money on going out and doing things rather than waste it on rent


You can get a big 1 bedroom fully serviced hotel apartment in bur Dubai for that - plenty of nightlife!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> You can get a big 1 bedroom fully serviced hotel apartment in bur Dubai for that - plenty of nightlife!


Ta. That north of the Marina?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

yes, it's the "lively" end of town.....


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Good lively, or amusing lively due to having lots of sudden lady friends?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I got a bargain for you.. you rent mine and I will go get one up there


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I got a bargain for you.. you rent mine and I will go get one up there


Well seeing as you have sold it so well.......................


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

What do you think of the latest farming breakthrough in the UK post?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I will even pay the difference between the overpriced appartment that I find.. Seems like an awfully good trade off!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am not even going there.. I dont think the farming is going to be well received!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I will even pay the difference between the overpriced appartment that I find.. Seems like an awfully good trade off!


Your fans would miss you in Discovery


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I am not even going there.. I dont think the farming is going to be well received!


oops ah well made me laugh


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

SBP said:


> Your fans would miss you in Discovery


And Bur Dubai is NOT the place to go jogging believe me!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh I had a chuckle.. but not sure if others will.


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't understand why people are disrespecting Discovery Gardens. There are some problems there, because it's Nakheel, but this group has problems wherever it goes. I've looked at other housing, and as a commuter to Abu Dhabi, I can't find a better place. The Gardens, right next door is really nice but suffers the same problems as DG. On the plus, there is much grass, trees and it smells nice outside. Walks and running are easy, and so is parking 99% of the time. I avoid traffic jams, but I've seen it tough for people after 8am-930am and sometimes at night. I hate traffic jams, so I avoid them. This is why I don't want to live in Emirates living, springs or places like that. Anywhere down SZR is messed up and as I drive past lines of cars creeping along, with some trying to cut in front of others, I know that I would not like this to be a part of my day-to-day. 

As well, the marina and JLT are the only real alternatives, for me, and that means no more green, and only the beach for an evening run. The tall buildings scare me a little...Isn't this land made of sand? Doesn't sand shift? I just can't get my head around it, and for this I like to live in a dwelling that is low to the ground. Paranoia? Maybe a bit, and perhaps I will move to a big building someday. Anyway, Discovery Gardens is not bad. The apartments are nicely designed and finished decently. Compared to any other place I have seen, there isn't much difference. It's obvious that nakheel is out of money, because they did not furnish their gymns and have not opened their swimming pools. Additional access roads in and out of the Gardens area would make it an even better place to live, and it is ideal for someone who commutes to abu dhabi. One does not have to live in traffic.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I am moving to DG. Surely JLT and Marina are way better areas however apartments are miserably small in comparisson with DG, plus parking is a big issue.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I gave a very good critique of my experience of living in these apartments.... There are tons of problems, not just a few, in my apartment. 

Good luck with living here... If I had a choice, there is NO WAY I would live here.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I gave a very good critique of my experience of living in these apartments.... There are tons of problems, not just a few, in my apartment.
> 
> Good luck with living here... If I had a choice, there is NO WAY I would live here.


You love it really :tongue1::boxing:


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I gave a very good critique of my experience of living in these apartments.... There are tons of problems, not just a few, in my apartment.
> 
> Good luck with living here... If I had a choice, there is NO WAY I would live here.


accommodation provided by work?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Deffinatly provided.


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

It could be worse. Lived in Bur Dubai for awhile. That is very ordinary. 

Something to add to your list of things to dislike about DG - The maintenance people have significantly reduced their maintenance as they have not been paid for a very very long time. I think I might start a company called adhoc DG maintenance. Anyone need some maintenance done in DG? Although I will have to start with the ceiling lights in my living room which are about 5 metres up :-(


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you can fix what I believe is the leaking duct work from the a/c.... come on over! I dont think I even care that there is a 20 cm open hole in the ceiling... just the flippin drip drip drip drip.... Then the ballast to the light in the kitchen would prob stop blowing up every time its changed and I would actually have light in there.


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

Maybe it is hit and miss there. I have no problem at all with my place. I hear each building is independently owned. Are you in the zen cluster? I am in the mediteranean. I think that if I had probs with my place, then I would be really upset since the concept of service is really foreign here. There are some things which would drag me down, but I can't see any other place being better, especially for the price tag.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

I slept there for 2 nights ))) can share my experience - apartment is big thus very cold, but it's a very minor problem. The biggest problem I found is that there are no nets on the windows. I love open windows but my experience ended up with a cockroach on my husbands clothes. Now we use AC. Hate it. Maintenance guy is not very keen about cleanliness of your house, he came to change the bathroom lights and just stood up on the bathtab with his dirty shoes. But still - I love the size of the apartment.


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

Ella gongrats with your new place. when r we going to have a cuppa? xx


----------



## chunkykitty (Jul 20, 2009)

sorry my nose blocked, i typed as its sounds GONGRATS, Congrats )))


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

chunkykitty said:


> Ella gongrats with your new place. when r we going to have a cuppa? xx


zanks, i mean thanks )))
as soon as we settle down a bit, closer to end of Feb, beginning of March we gonna have a cappa, a platta, a spoona and anything else you want )))


----------

